#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Όροι Δόμησης<2000 κατ.

## TOLIS17

1. Συνλαδελφοι οι όροι δόμησης ενός παραδοσιακού οικισμού<2000 κατ.  κατισχύουν αυτών του Ν. 2011/ΦΕΚ 289?   

2.  Εάν ένας οικισμός<2000 κατ.  έχει χαρακτηριστεί παραδοσιακός το 2003  όπου δίνει αρτιότητα 300μ^2  και δεν αναφέρει κάτι για πρόσωπο εκεί,  άρα πάμε με το Π.Δ. του 85, αυτό θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει και σήμερα από  την στιγμή που το φεκ 289/2011 αποκλύει τους παραδοσιακούς για τους  περιορισμούς στο πρόσωπο (αρ.1 παρ.1), ορθόν?


Ευχαριστώ

----------

